# Vampire Counts at Carpe Noctem



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiya!

As you probably all know, Vampire Counts have been re-released! Now's the time to get stuck in with all the Undead goodness, for new players and old veterans; there's never been a better moment to be dead. 

*Carpe Noctem Forum* will be launching a huge campaign to accompany the new release, from painting and modelling advice, to tactica articles, to roleplays, to Warhammer Fantasy Online tournaments, a special edition of our irregularly-released Invocation, and much, much more...

So why not head on down to Carpe Noctem, get yourself introduced, and see what all the fuss is about! You can ask for advice concerning any aspect of the hobby, (not necessarily just Vampire Counts either!), or just contribute to discussions. Hope to see you there!

*Pop over to Carpe Noctem!*

~ Darvy


----------

